# Prairie dog hunting



## jigman29 (Oct 28, 2015)

The wife and I have been tossing the idea on going on one for our 20th anniversary. Any of you been? Trying to get an idea of what to expect and if you have any recomendations on an outfitter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 28, 2015)

I shot some in Canada and had a blast its like wack a mole with a rifle. I have no idea where to recommend in the states but I am interested in finding a place to go.


----------



## wildman0517 (Oct 28, 2015)

Their are tons in Colorado and Texas


----------



## huntfish (Oct 30, 2015)

No need for an outfitter.  Go to SE portion of Colorado around Springfield and hit the county roads towards NW.   This is cattle country and the ranchers hate them.   Finding them and getting permission to shoot is not difficult.

How you set up is your choice.   I usually just shoot prone position so I didn't carry anything but a pad, drinks, ammo and binocs.  I've seen elaborate set ups with folks using shooting benches etc.


----------



## ben300win (Oct 30, 2015)

We've hunted them in southwest colorado a couple times. Loads of fun. I bought one of the old style trifold beach chairs and a taller biped on my rifle. Second that on needing an outfitter unless you want to be waited on and need a place to stay. Rancher told us if we could stay for a month he would pay us to shoot them. Coyotes come in to eat them while you are shooting and sometimes you get a twofer.  Bring lots of ammo and two rifles each. I suggestba 17hmr as your 150yd or less gun. 22-250 for your long range gun. Good luck.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 12, 2015)

http://www.egpworld.com/doggone/default.htm

Check this out. Not far from Sturgis, SD

Walt and Linda are great!


----------



## Anse Hatfield (Nov 12, 2015)

Do people eat prairie dogs?


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 16, 2015)

Anse Hatfield said:


> Do people eat prairie dogs?



No, target practice.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 16, 2015)

ben300win said:


> We've hunted them in southwest colorado a couple times. Loads of fun. I bought one of the old style trifold beach chairs and a taller biped on my rifle. Second that on needing an outfitter unless you want to be waited on and need a place to stay. Rancher told us if we could stay for a month he would pay us to shoot them. Coyotes come in to eat them while you are shooting and sometimes you get a twofer.  Bring lots of ammo and two rifles each. I suggestba 17hmr as your 150yd or less gun. 22-250 for your long range gun. Good luck.


I'm going now.  You gave me a reason to buy two new rifles.  Let the search begin.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Nov 20, 2015)

Used to go every year in NE Wyoming...it is a blast, literally.  The first year I went I took a bolt gun and had lots of fun but the real entertainment began when I took an AR with 20 round mags.  Especially when the towns have not been shot and they crowd around the mounds...you can really work on them with 20 rounds per sitting.  If you get creative you can kill 3-5 with 1 shot....that's where the fun is.

Enjoy and take LOTS of ammo....


----------



## acurasquirrel (Dec 3, 2015)

I went with Jim River Guide Service out of SD. Highly recommended. Bring lots of ammo is all I can say. My best for the trip was 687 yards with a 223.


----------



## SwampMoss (Dec 3, 2015)

I used to go every year with a bunch of friends to devils tower WY.  I took a 22mag and AR with 30 round mags.  It was a blast.  I would usually shoot 1000 rounds of 223 and 500 rounds of 22mag in 3 days of hunting.  By the way all the bolt gun guys started taking AR's as well.


----------



## rwh (Dec 3, 2015)

i went to a lodge in gregory south dakota a couple of times.  i'll probably go back again.  if you like to pull the trigger you can't beat it.  i prefer .204 ruger over .223, it handles the cross winds better and shoots flat out to about 275 yards.  .223 took a lot more "walking it in".  1000 rounds each would be a good start.  i'd try to book a date in may or early june before all the towns get thinned down.


----------

